# Air Flow Problems



## psayre83 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey all 
I drive a 2012 Altima 2.5 SL. Recently had the service engine light come on and found it was due to the MAF. Long story short, I changed the MAF twice now, had the codes cleared and after 2 days of driving, the service light came back on. 
Any thoughts on what else it could be? How expensive it could be and if I could do the work myself? 
Thanks much!!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Where did you get the MAFs?


----------



## psayre83 (Feb 4, 2016)

*MAFs*

The 1st was Carparts.com for $25 (I figured why not).
The 2nd was Advanced Auto for $150. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

There's 2 of the MANY places I wouldn't buyy so much as a bvag of rags from.
OEM. Yep, gonna cost more.
You cxan do it once correctly , or do it multiple times wrong....
Pick one.


----------



## psayre83 (Feb 4, 2016)

*MAFs*

Got ya. I figured Advanced was a safe bet. 
Any thoughts on if it's not the sensor what it could be? 
Thanks for your time!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

When I lived in Little Rock back in the day, that's what I thought too. Advanced Auto...can't be that bad. Well , just as bad as anybody else.
Exactly what code are you getting?


----------



## psayre83 (Feb 4, 2016)

*MAFs*

Ugh...that's one piece of info that I don't have. Have to get it this weekend for sure.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

psayre83 said:


> Hey all
> I drive a 2012 Altima 2.5 SL. Recently had the service engine light come on and found it was due to the MAF. Long story short, I changed the MAF twice now, had the codes cleared and after 2 days of driving, the service light came back on.
> Any thoughts on what else it could be? How expensive it could be and if I could do the work myself?
> Thanks much!!


I fully agree with JDG about electrical components like the MAF. Go with OEM. Some time ago I bought a reman MAF from Advance Auto; it was DOA. Got another one from Rock Auto; was worse then the original MAF; well it turned out to be a problem with another sensor then the MAF.

Now on to your problem. What are the actual fault codes you're getting? There are three possible fault codes for the MAF circuit. There may be a wiring/harness problem rather then the MAF itself.


----------



## psayre83 (Feb 4, 2016)

*Air Flow Codes*

I finally was able to get the code. I only got 1 code which was P0101 or the MAFS. 
Like I said, I'm on the 3rd sensor so I either need to get my money back for the ones I bought or it's something else? 
Idk. 
But thanks for all the help


----------



## cj1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Check BBBind.com for an electrical schematic of the MAF circuit. Test for reference voltage and continuity from/to PCM.


----------

